

Google Chrome doesn't even like HP's security certificate (using SHA-1) - dirkdk
https://saas.hp.com/home

======
Nadya
>(using SHA-1)

You mentioned why - and it's already known why. Not much discussion to be had
here... it shouldn't be a huge surprise that no exceptions are being made.

~~~
dirkdk
Well apparently HP doesn't know how to update their security, or doesn't care

------
higherpurpose
Which probably means it expires in 2016.

